# schrittsteuerung



## willnurspielen (29 Januar 2009)

moin erstmal!

habe folgendes irgendwann mal vor:

brennholzsäge soll selbst entscheiden wie viele stücke sie von welcher länge abschneidet
heißt über vorwahl max länge ansagen zb 30cm oder 40cm

über induktiven sensor und ne hand voll nägel o.ä. positon vom vorschubkolben bestimmen-denke ein 5cm raster ist völlig ausreichend und störungsunempfindlicher als andere sensoren

frage ist ob das für billig geld und mit relativ wenig programmierschritten zu realisieren ist. mir schwebt nen easy-relais o.ä. vor...
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2009)

hallo spieler,
also easy oder Logo ist bestimmt ausreichend, die Abfrage über Ini am Zylinder ist gut so, für so etwas grobes ist es manchmal besser einen einfachen weg zu gehen.

gruß helmut


----------



## willnurspielen (30 Januar 2009)

das denke ich mir auch-will nicht mit seil oder ultraschall-längenmessung anfangen!
so mit dreck,wasser und frost macht sich das wohl alles nicht so wirklich lange gut.sollt das mal so werden wird die easy auch nen 24-pol hartingstecker oder ähnliches bekommen damit die nicht das ganze jahr drassen "wohnen"muss
aber weiß noch nicht ob ich dann für jeden schritt nen eignen strompfad anlegen muss,oder ob das einfacher zu programmieren geht.....

das ganze drum rum ist ja nicht weiter wild-sprich nen 4kw e-motor wirkt auf ne motorsägenkette mit nem anständigem schwert,mal anfangen ein wenig winkeleisen zu verbauen und und und.
das elektrische andere elektrische sind am ende alles nur reihenschaltungen von end-und notaustastern.und vielleicht noch ne drehzahlüberwachung von der kettensäge


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2009)

nur mal zum verständnis: du willst alle 5 cm einen nagel in das holz hauen, damit es sich automatisch sägen läßt?

das wären bei 4m stamm 78 nägel, in der zeit haste die ersten drei stücke davon schon abgesägt ... und das metall im holz, später in der asche is ja auch nicht unbedingt der bringer ... hier sollte eine andere lösung her!


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wäre es mit einer popeligen Lichtschranke? 

- Vorschub, bis Stamm im Licht
- spannen
- sägen
- Vorschub, bis ...

und so weiter...

eventuell noch 'ne zweite, um zu erkennen, wann der Stamm zuende ist?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nur mal zum verständnis: du willst alle 5 cm einen nagel in das holz hauen, damit es sich automatisch sägen läßt?
> 
> das wären bei 4m stamm 78 nägel, in der zeit haste die ersten drei stücke davon schon abgesägt ... und das metall im holz, später in der asche is ja auch nicht unbedingt der bringer ... hier sollte eine andere lösung her!



Also ne 4L, da hältst du den Threadersteller aber wirklich für zu dumm. Ich hab das so verstanden, daß er mit einem Ini von Nagel zu Nagel oder auch zum 3. oder 4. Nagel fährt, somit eine rel. grobe aber funktionierende Längenmessung macht. Die Nägel sind wohl eher in einem Rahmen, den der Kolbenkopf abfährt oder auf dem das Sägeholz liegt und nicht im Sägegut selbst. *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (30 Januar 2009)

Sowas in GROß... vielleicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2009)

...also mit dein Kettensägenschwert...naja...willst du da lieber nicht ein Kreisägenblatt mit ordentlichen Durchmesser nehmen ca. 700mm und einen Kreisägenmotor mit Sägeflansch...dann ein Wippsäge die das Holz ordentlich frisst...?

Wenn du Schrittketten programmieren möchtest ist vielleicht eine kleine Siemens Steuerung aus der 200er Baureihe besser...?
Mit dem Logo kamm mann sich auch ganz schön ein abbrechen...!

@4L
ich hoffe er meint, das er irgendwie am Vorschubkolben ein paar Schrauben (Nägel) anbringt die er dann mit einen Ini abfragt...
Ich glaube du kommst zum nächsten Forumstreffen und zeigst mir das mal ob du genauso schnell Sägst wie ich den Nägel ins Holz haue (ich habe auf'm Bau gelernt)...

gruß Helmut


----------



## willnurspielen (30 Januar 2009)

richtig ralle..

will ja nicht sinnlos nägel im ofen....

sprich paralell zum vorschubkolben nen raster aus nägeln-könnt man natürlich auch kappazitiv ausführen die geschichte....und ja-paralell zum sägeblatt schon eine lichtschranke damit die steuerung weiß wann das holzstück anfängt.....
aber auf die fraage zurück:
wie erzähl ich der steuerung das sie bei schritt zb. 30 den stamm bei schritt 25,20,15 usw absägen soll

und dem entsprechend wenn der stamm erst bei z.b. schritt 23 anfängt.....


----------



## willnurspielen (30 Januar 2009)

ja-das bild passt schon grob...

nein,das mit der lichtschranke ist nicht wirklich sinnig

sprich ich rede von holzstücken irgendwo zwischen 1,5m und 60 cm und alles da zwischen

will über nen vorwahlschalter die max. länge ein mal morgens vorwählen

und den rest hat die säge gefällgs selbst zu machen

wenn ich nur mit ner lichtschranke arbeiten würd kommen wohl regelmäig vieeeel zu kurze reste dabei raus


----------



## willnurspielen (30 Januar 2009)

noch mal:
hauptschalter und so weiter

knebelschalter für die zu sägende länge-zb 20,25,oder 30cm

hydraulikkolben ist eingefahren

holz vor den kolben legen:dieses stück ist zufällig 90cm lang....

freigabe durch taster o.ä.

kolben fährt vor 

bis in die lichtschranke am sägeblatt oder kette

kolben hat irgend einen der zb 30 punkte erreicht

jetzt soll die steuerung entscheiden wie das holzstück am schlausten in max 30cm aufgeteilt wird

also kolben fährt weiter vor bis zum errechnetem punkt,holz wird geklemmt und gesägt

klemmung zurück

kolben fährt weiter bis zum nächsten schnitt usw

wenn ende kolben autom rücklauf vom kolben

 ich finde mit sägekette zu bauen ist wesentlich schlauer weil: billiger als sägeblatt und mit einem 800mm schwert kann ich wohl 700mm sägen im gegensatz zu nem kreissägeblatt ist immer nur der halbe durchmesser minus befestigungsmutter und so weiter.
aber das ist ja nicht der punkt momentan
wollt vordem wissen ob es machbar ist mit der längenteilung für kleines geld-ansonsten würde ich eh mit nem förderband arbeiten,da ich die rücklaufzeit für den kolben nicht hätte-und bisher ist es mir auch noch gelungen das via kopf zu entscheiden wie lang das stück werden soll


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Januar 2009)

...also wie gesagt, wenn du eine Steuerung der 200er Reihe nimmst kannst du auch in der Steuerung rechnen und deinen Schnittplan optimieren...
so viel teuerer wie ein Logo ist die auch nicht!


----------



## TommyG (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo Spielerchen,

Wenn ich vor der Aufgabe stehen würde, würde ich dass Rechnen sein lassen. Ich denkemal, Du hast eine V- förmige Zu- Abführung. Ich würde eine stabile Blechkonstruktion wählen, die mir einen IP55 Schalter abgefragt wird. Zwei Kolben, welche den Stamm dann vor und hinter der Säge spannen, dann einen Zylinder, der das abgeschnittene Stück weiterfördert. 

Oder fällt das abgesägte einfach runter?

Das Einstellen der Länge machst Du dann über die Position des Schalterbleches. Wenn die Stücke dann kürzer als N, also die gewünschte Länge ist, geht das Stück direkt auf den Berg. Wenn nur ein wenig länger musst du aufpassen, ich kann mir. z.B. vorstellen, wenn du versuchst nur eine 1cm Scheibe abzuschnuppeln, dann klemmt und rummst es ganz übel. 

An 'meiner Säge' gäbe es daher einen Konpf, der das Klemmen/ Sägen von Hand auslöst. So schiebst Du dann dass 45,3385cm lange Stück (Nennlänge 30 cm) auf ca. die Hälfte, schnippelst dann manuell gestartet und weiter geht es mit den neuen Stamm.

In der Steuerung wäre es dann fast schon keine 'Schrittsteuerung', sondern eher ein Abaluf, denn du schön und einfach in der Easy/ Logo verrgiegeln kannst. 

Aso:
Auch in Privat, NOT- AUS, evtl Fussschalter als Freigabe, Erdung usw ist , hoffe ich selbstverständliche, oder?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## willnurspielen (30 Januar 2009)

hallo tommy!

genau das will ich nicht-dann muss immer noch wer den ganzen tag an der säge stehen zum bedienen

so wie ich das vor habe kann man so die säge allein sägen lassen und in der zeit das nächste stück ranschleppen


----------



## master (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo willnurspielen,

willst du dir einen Holzspaltautomaten selber bauen oder einen hydraulisch gesteuerten automatisieren? Zur Längenbestimmung würde ich einen verfahrbaren Schlitten nehmen, der zusätzlich mit einer Feder gespannt und mit einem Ini oder mech. Endsachalter abgefragt wird. Dann Holzstamm soweit vorfördern bis Schalter vom Längenanschlag kommt, Holzstamm zentrieren, Längenanschlag ein wenig zurückfahren, Schneiden und fertig.
Vom Palax gibts da ein schönes Video auf youtube, wo man das alles schön sehen kann.
Wollte mir vor Jahren auch so ein Teil bauen. Steuerungstechnisch wollte ich einen Beckhoff CX9001 Verwenden. Natürlich mit Top Ausstattung, damit man das Teil auch beruhigt alleine arbeiten lassen kann (Vorschubsteuerung Sägeblatt über Stromaufnahme vom Motor, Automatische Höhenverstellung vom Spaltkreuz in Abhängigkeit vom Stammdurchmesser, Automatische Nachrückesteuerung vom Querförderer usw.)
Hatte sogar schon das Hydraulikaggregat zuhause, Projekt ist dann aber aus Zeitgründen eingestellt worden.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Mike369 (24 Februar 2009)

*Servus Spieler*

Es ist zwar möglich das die Maschine je nach länge selber rechnet wie lang sie jeweils abschneidet aber  das ist zu viel gehaue für was unnötiges...zu lang können sie nicht werden und wenn die stücke kürzer sind ist es auch relativ egal...mach am anfang ne lichtschranke und am ende die verknüpfst du mit deinen Nägeln dann hört sie auch automatisch auf wenn nichts mehr in der schranke ist weiß aber dennoch wo sie sägen muss wenn ein Holzstück drauf liegt..Logo schön und gut aber ich tendiere auch eher zu 200er Reihe..werd unter der Arbeit mal was programmieren hört sich ziemlich interessant an..

MfG

Maike


----------

